

AT&T Launches 3G MicroCell Site - AlleyRow
http://wifinetnews.com/archives/2009/09/att_launches_3g_microcell_site.html

======
numair
This is significantly important for those of us who'd consider an iPhone, but
can't buy one because it doesn't work at home. I actually prefer this to a UMA
solution, as the model of phone is irrelevant... I fail to understand,
however, why this is limited to a particular test market. Shouldn't it be
available wherever people have a good broadband connection (such as cities
with - ironically - Verizon's FiOS?)

